# Feedern - Technikfrage



## unloved (22. Januar 2013)

Hey zusammen,

ich fische gerne mit der Feederrute an einem Baggersee. Wie von den Experten gelernt, werfe ich aus, lasse den Futterkorb absinken und bringe die Schnur auf Spannung (diese ist im Schnurclip). Aber bei diesem Punkt habe ich ab und an meine Probleme, da ich häufig korrigieren muss, d.h., dass ich an der Rolle drehe und die Schnur anschließend wieder erschlafft. Gerade bei den Kleinfischen verpasse ich häufig Bisse und die Made ist bereits ausgelutscht, bevor ich die Schnur auf Spannung habe.

Mache ich was grundlegend falsch oder gibt es einen Trick?

Vg


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Verscuh die Schnur schon während des Absinkens relativ gespannt zu haben, am besten bremst du dazu am Ende des Wurfes ab dass die Schnur sich noch vor Aufprall aufs Wasser etwas streckt.

Außerdem solltest du deine Schnur entfetten bzw. mit Sinkmittel behandeln und auch möglichst eine sinkenede Schnur verwenden.
Das Phänomen dass du hast wenn die Spannung nachlässt tritt auf wenn die Schnur langsam absinkt, da die direkte Strecke zwischen Rutenspitze und Futterkorb kürzer ist als die Strecke mit teilweisem Umweg über die Wasseroberfläche (Winkel!) wird die Spannung immer nachlassen solange die Schnur am absinken ist. Je schneller das geht je besser und eine entfettete sinkende Schnur gleitet leichter durch den Oberflächenfilm und reduziert so diese zeitspanne.


----------



## Koalabaer (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Verscuh die Schnur schon während des Absinkens relativ gespannt zu haben, am besten bremst du dazu am Ende des Wurfes ab dass die Schnur sich noch vor Aufprall aufs Wasser etwas streckt.



...passiert eigentlich automatisch wenn man den Schnurclip verwendet.Dazu muß man natürlich ,,leicht,, überwerfen wollen.Neben dem genauen treffen des Futterplatzes(zumindest in der Weite),ist auch das strecken der Schnur ein weiterer Vorteil beim Schnurclip.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dakarangus (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Was macht man wenn sich ein Karpfen das Maiskörnchen geschnappt hat und die Schnur im Schnurclip ist?


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Beten... voller Inbrunst laut beten!


----------



## smithie (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*



Andal schrieb:


> Beten... voller Inbrunst laut beten!


Alternativ kannst Du auch Deine Schnelligkeit unter Beweis stellen


----------



## Fr33 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Servus,

ich wollt es auch gerade schreiben. Wenn man schon mit "Clip" fischt, dann am besten mit einer Schlaufe Feedergum, die man auf die Spule packt, nachdem man seine Entfernung (inkl. 2 Reserve Kurbelumdrehungen) hat.

Beisst jetzt ein Karpfen etc. und mann muss schnell schnur freigeben, clipst man einfach die Feedergum Schlaufe aus dem Clip und drillt.

So wie hier 

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f303/Rastapopol/IMG_0213.jpg

Allerdings lasse ich immer bisi was überstehen, was ich besser greifen kann, wenns brenzlig wird 

Es macht Sinn hierbei einen Schnurmarker zu verwenden, sodass man nach dem erfolgreichen Drill, wieder die gewünschte Entfernung einstellen kann.


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Aber um zum eigentlichen Problem zurückzukommen. Das hat oft seine Ursachen in zu dicker Schnur und zu leichter Körbe.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Moin!
Wenn die Schnur im Clip ist, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme damit geben, dass du "lose" Schnur im Wasser hast.
Du wirfst aus, nimmst die Rute in ca 180° Stellung über deinen Kopf und bremmst damit, beim Auftreffen des Futterkorbs, den Wurf ab.(so lastet nicht der ganze Druck auf der Schnur im Clip)
Jetzt lässt du die Rute in dieser Position bis die Spitze leicht nachgibt. Das ist das Zeichen dafür, dass der Korb am Boden angekommen ist.
Dann legst du deine Rute ab, indem du mit ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen die Spitze auf Spannung bringst( dabei bewegst du NICHT den Korb, sondern spülst du nur die lose Schnur von der erhöhten Rutenposition auf).
Wenn du (vorsichtig) seitlich deine Rute vom Korb wegbewegst, siehst du sehr deutlich wann du auf den Widerstand des Futterkorbs triffst.(Spitze biegt sich deutlich durch)
So dürftest du keine Probleme mehr haben.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Was macht man wenn sich ein Karpfen das Maiskörnchen geschnappt hat und die Schnur im Schnurclip ist?


 
Sofort Druck auf den Fisch aufbauen - bevor der merkt, was es geschlagen hat, musst du ihn schon einige Meter rangekurbelt haben. Dann hast du zumindest ein paar Meter Luft. Daher sollte man (so machs zumindest ich) sofort nach dem Anschlag Druck auf den Fisch aufbauen und "Meter machen" - noch bevor ich überhaupt merke, obs ein großer oder ein kleiner Fisch ist.

Auch wenn der Fisch dann die Schnur im Clip "auf Anschlag" strammzieht, hat das noch keinen Schnurbruch zu Folge. Dann beginnt der interessante Teil des Drills - nämlich der Drill über die Rute (abfedern lassen) und mit deinem Körper (auf den Fisch langsam zugehen, wenn der Zug zu straff wird). Die Dehnung der (monofilen) Schnur trägt ein übriges dazu bei, die Kraft des Fisches abzufedern.

Wenns nicht grad ein 10-Kilo-Kämpfer ist, stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass du den Fisch trotzdem landen kannst, auch wenn die Schnur mal im Clip hängt.


----------



## unloved (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Vielen Dank für Eure bisherigen Antworten!


----------



## Slick (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Würde ich auch sagen,das er zu leichte Körbe benutzt.

Fahrradschlauch ist die beste Methode und dann noch ein Schnurstopper auf der Schnur,damit man die Entfernung immer hat,wenn mal ein großer beißt und der Fahrradschlauch abspringt.


Grüße


----------



## pikehunter77 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

_Was macht man wenn sich ein Karpfen das Maiskörnchen geschnappt hat und die Schnur im Schnurclip ist?_

_Am besten nicht clippen sondern den Fahrradschlauch nutzen. Mache ich sehr gerne und ist ne sichere Sache. Am Gewicht des Futterkorbes kann es übrigens nicht liegen..._
_Sie zu das Du ein wenig abbremst und wie bescshrieben darauf achtest, wann der Futterkorb den Grund erreicht hat ( bereits beschrieben ) - dann ein paat kontentrierte Kurbelumdrehungen bis die Spitze auf Spannung ist. Das sollte sehr gut klappen und du verpasst keinen Biss mehr._


----------



## Gohann (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*



pikehunter77 schrieb:


> _Was macht man wenn sich ein Karpfen das Maiskörnchen geschnappt hat und die Schnur im Schnurclip ist?_
> 
> _Am besten nicht clippen sondern den Fahrradschlauch nutzen. Mache ich sehr gerne und ist ne sichere Sache. Am Gewicht des Futterkorbes kann es übrigens nicht liegen..._
> _Sie zu das Du ein wenig abbremst und wie bescshrieben darauf achtest, wann der Futterkorb den Grund erreicht hat ( bereits beschrieben ) - dann ein paat kontentrierte Kurbelumdrehungen bis die Spitze auf Spannung ist. Das sollte sehr gut klappen und du verpasst keinen Biss mehr._



Klappt das mit dem Fahrradschlauch auch bei Körben 50gr+? Ich fische an einem Baggersee, der im Sommer einige ordentliche Krautbänke aufweist! Manchmal klappt es vor dem Kraut, die guten Fänge haben wir meist hinter dem Kraut! Wir Fischen daher teilweise auf 60-70m Distanz. Die Sache mit dem clippen ist ja schön und gut, jedoch haben mir im letzten Jahr mehrere Karpfen das Vorfach zersemmelt. Beim Barbenfeedern am Rhein habe ich zuviel Schiss zu clippen. Da sind die Körbe fast um 100gr.schwer + Futter.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Hallo Gohan,

klar geht das auch mit nem Fahrradschlauch. Der muss halt Press sitzen, damit die Schnur beim Auswurf (kennst da ja beim Barbenfeedern und den 120gr + Körben) nicht den Schlauch hochschiebt.

Das Problem beim press sitzenden Schlauch ist aber, im Drill schnell diesen runter zu ziehen - sodass der Fisch Schnur nehmen kann.

Das mit dem Gegenhalten bei kleineren Karpfen etc. ist meist praktikabel... aber bei ner davon rasenden 70er Barbe stehste da mit dem Rücken zur Wand... die kill dir dabei sogar das 25er Vorfach!

Ich halte daher die Idee mit der Feedergum Schlaufe - die nach dem Auswürd über die Spule kommt, und deren eines Ende man in den Clip einlegt - immernoch für die eleganterie Variante. Im Ernstall musst du nur die Schlaufe nach unten ziehen und der Gum klinkt sich auf dem Schnurclip aus. Kannst dann sofort Schnur geben.

ich werfe beim Feedern immer zu Anfang aus und zwar auf die Distanz die ich effektiv beangeltn will. Stülpe die Feedergum Schlaufe über die Spule der Rolle ... rolle die Gummischlaufe soweit es geht runter zum unteren Spulenrand/ Schnuruntergrenze und hänge dann ein Ende in den Clip der Spule.

Ich achte halt dabei, dass meine Schlaufe ein überstehendes Ende hat, das mit nachher als "Lasche dient".

Dann fülle ich den Korb - beködere den Haken /(oder auch umgekehrt) und werfe aus... direkt in den Clip... dabei direkt nach dem Wurf die Rute etwas nach hinten neigen, sodass die Wucht von der gesamten Rute nach vorne weg gefeedert wird! Dann kurbel ich 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen entgegen und lege die Rute ab.

Die 2-3 Kubelumdrehungen geben nochmal gut 1,5-2,5m Reserve, die man vllt. braucht um die Lasche bei der Flucht zu lösen.


----------



## Gohann (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich denke aber, ich werde mir am Rhein weiterhin zwei Stopperknoten als Markierung auf die Hauptschnur binden. Das andere ist mir zu kriminell. Es wäre nicht die erste Rute, die im Rhein verschwindet. Und selbst gegen eine 40cm Rheinbarbe ist ein 55cm Satzkarpfen im Stillwasser noch leichter zu bändigen! Dort werde ich den Fahrradschlauch aber mal ausprobieren, gerade weil man dort zumindest auf Distanz präziser werfen muss!

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Slick (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Ich angle nur noch mit dem Fahrradschlauch.Ich werfe meistens 70-80g Blei+50g Futter.150-180g Futter ohne Blei vor dem Nachtangeln.
Du musst halten den passenden Fahrradschlauch finden,dann geht alles.Bei mir ist das zumindest so,wenn ein größerer Fisch beißt zieht er mir die Schur von der Rolle und der Schlauch stülpt sich nach vorne und er kann ohne Probleme mir die 430m Schnur von der Rolle ziehen.
Bei schwereren Körben gibt man etwas nach,wenn die Distanz erreicht ist.Nach einer gewissen Zeit sind die Schläuche ausgeleihert und es kommt ein neuer drauf.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Ich muss sagen, dass die Lösung von Fr33 die sauberste ist. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal probieren.
Bis jetzt habe ich immer ein "bait-band"(für pellets) auf die Schnur geschlauft und den Gummi dann in den Clip eingehängt. Das funktioniert einwandfrei.
Nur das Anbringen und das Lösen ist, so wie auf dem Bild von Fr33 gezeigt, wesentlich leichter.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Fr33 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Die idee stammt ja nicht von mir, sonder das verwenden die "Profis" wie Michael Schlögl etc. nur beim Feedern. Die Jungs können zwar extrem genau werfen ... aber irgendwo sind Grenzen gesetzt.

Von Jenzi gibts auch günstiges knallrotes Feedergum, was sich optisch gut absetzt auf der Spule. Da könnte man dafür nehmen und muss nicht das teure Dreannan oder Browning Material verwenden!

Das mit dem Feedergum macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man sich zudem die Distanz mit nem Schnurmarker auf der Hauptschnur markiert.

Da habe ich noch nen Tipp ---> besorgt euch nen Edding 950 im Schreibwarenhandel/ Baumarkt.

Ist der selbe Stift wie die teuren "Spezialmarker", nur günstiger.

Schnurstopper habe ich auch verwendet .. aber da harkt sich beim Auswerfen gerne mal die Schnur kurz ein. Und bei 140Gr Körbchen + Futter kann das ins Auge gehen...

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Roy Digerhund (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Feedergum macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man sich zudem die Distanz mit nem Schnurmarker auf der Hauptschnur markiert.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Sascha



Dabei hat das bait-band definitiv die Nase vorne. Einmal eingeschlauft bleibt es da, wo es soll+es passt gut durch die Ringe.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Fr33 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Zeig mal bitte, was du mit Baitband genau meinst. Ich gehe von aus, du verwendet das wie nen Schnurstopper oder?

Wie gesagt - ich feedere im Rhein schon sehr hart. 180Gr Krallenkörbe an einer 200Gr WG Heavy Feeder.... dicke 6000er Baitrunner drann. Und da gehe ich bisher kein Risiko ein, dass beim rausschleudern der Gewichte auch nur dir Schnur irgendwo kurz einharkt oder zw. den Ringen der Feederspitze blockiert. Da wirken solche Kräfte - da reisst dir im idealfall die Hauptschnur - oder dir hauts die Feederspitze in mehrere Einzelteile


----------



## Roy Digerhund (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Nein, die Teile werden um die Schnur geschlauft und die entstandene Schlaufe aus dem bait-band wird dann in den Clip eingehängt. Ich war sehr überrascht, wie viel diese Teile aushalten.
Die meine ich:
http://www.carping-on.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/bait-bands.jpg
Gruss ROY


----------



## Fr33 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Ach jetzt weiss ich was du meinst.... du legst das also gar nicht über die Spule und clipst das ein, sondern schlaufst das nach dem Auswurf in die Hauptschnur und clipst dann das ein.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ach jetzt weiss ich was du meinst.... du legst das also gar nicht über die Spule und clipst das ein, sondern schlaufst das *nach dem Auswurf* in die Hauptschnur und clipst dann das ein.



Jo. Hätte ich auch dazu schreiben können..|rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Hehe ja das war mir eig. klar....

aber wenn du jetzt im Falle eines großen Fisches, den Gummi aus dem Clip ziehst - was machst du um wieder die genaue Entfernung zu bekommen? ich verwende dafür ja den Schnurmarker....


----------



## Roy Digerhund (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

@Fr33: Der Gummi sitzt bombenfest auf seiner Position. Also brauchst du den Gummi nur wieder einclippen. 
Gruss ROY


----------



## Fr33 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Ok.... Prinzip verstanden.... aber gleitet der Gummi auch ohne Probleme bei dir durch die Ringe der Feederrute?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Ja. Das funktioniert ganz gut. Bei leichten Ruten, mit entsprechend kleinen Ringen, könnte es Probleme geben. Das habe ich aber noch nicht probiert.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Gohann (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Also Jungs, haltet mich jetzt nicht für blöde, aber irgendwie kann ich  euch nicht folgen, wie dieser Pellet Halter, der eigentlich nur ein Schlauchring ist als Markiereung dient. Könnte mich da mal jemand evtl. mit Foto auflären?

Weiterhin habe ich auch noch eine andere Frage und zwar bezüglich der Rolle! Ich habe das Distanzfeedern im Stillwasser für mich entdeckt. An meinem Hausgewässer gibt es im Sommer ausgedehnte Krautbänke, die es zu überwinden gilt! Ist eigentlich kein Problem. Beim Einholen hätte ich gerne etwas mehr Power, um den gehakten Fisch schneller an die Oberfläche zu bringen. Ich möchte die Fische nämlich nicht mit Gewalt durchs Kraut zerren! Mit Brandungsgerät will ich auch nicht fischen. Meine Feederrute ist 4,2m lang WG 150gr. ich habe bisher meine Shimano Technium 5000 FA Rolle benutzt. Ich würd aber gerne noch etwas besser motorisiert sein. Kann mir dazu auch noch jemand einen Tipp geben? Habe auch noch eine 6000er Stradic am Start, die ich aber für zu schwer halte!

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Hallo Gohan,

ich habs verstanden wie er da macht... stell dir vor du nimmst ein Gummiband, legst das im die Schnur und ziehst ein Ende des Gummibandes durch das andere... nun hast du den Gummi quasi über die Hauptschnur geschlauft....das eine Ende, was nun nur noch über ist, clipst du in den Clip der Rolle ein.

Zu deiner anderen Frage....

Je nach Geschmack würde ich für dein Vorhaben zw. ner 4000er bis 6000er Größe an die 150Gr Feeder packen.

Je nach dem wie weit es raus muss und welche Einholgeschwindigkeit du brauchst - sind große Spulen von vorteil.

Ne Stradic oder Technium (denke beiden FA Rollen) wären mir da zu schade für. Für diese Angellei würde ich sogar fast zu der hier raten:

http://nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l-e-n...le/shimano-baitrunner-dl-6000-ra-de-luxe.html

Gibts auch als 4000er 

Zu Feedern nehme ich gerne Freilaufrollen, da ich so schnell den Korb nachfüllen kann, indem ich den Freilauf rein mache und den korb angespannter Schnur zu mir ziehe. Damit hat das "Schnur um die Feederspitze" Gewickel ein Ende


----------



## Gohann (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Danke, habe es jetzt auch kapiert. Wird beim ersten Feedern getestet.

An Baitrunnerrollen habe ich auch gedacht. Habe 2 US Baitrunner. Die 3500er wäre was für den Rhein, weil ich da nicht so weit werfen muss. Das von dir verlinkte Modell sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Obwohl ich kein Freund von Heckbremsenrollen bin. Aber da kommt wahrscheinlich der Spinn-und Meeresangler in mir durch, der gerne robustes Gerät fischt. Ich habe mir bei unserem lokalen Händler ne Feederrolle von Browning angesehn. Groß wie ne Brandungsrolle ist das Teil. Wenn man sie in die Hand nimmt merkt man schon, da ist größtenteils Plastik verbaut. Zu sowas habe ich auch kein Vertrauen.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Hey Gohan,

die US Baitrunner kenne ich auch. Sind aber eher Arbeitstiere....da laufen die Baitrunner DL oder XTE Modelle wesentlich geschmeidiger.

Feederrollen von Browning kenne ich ebenfalls nur aus den Läden... in bin ja noch in anderen Foren angemeldet - insbesondere Matchanglerforum usw - und kenne ich auch ein paar Angler persönlich, die zu größeren Feederevents fahren.

Komischerweise findest du da zu 90% Shimanos oder Daiwas.. gelegentlich FOX Stratos als Feederolle.... muss aber nichts aussagen. Anfangs gabs bei den Browingrollen wohl ein paar Ausfälle... hab das Thema dann aber nicht mehr verfolgt.

Im Rhein an der Heavy Feeder fische ich die 6000er Baitrunner. Schau dir im Laden mal die Baitrunner Modelle an. die Heckbremse arbeitet sehr gut...

Gehäuse ist aber auch Plastik bzw. Graphit....aber habe damit keine Probleme...


----------



## Gohann (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Du wirst dich nicht mehr an die Zeit erinnern, als Heckbremsenrollen "in" und Fronbremsenrollen absolut "out" waren. Das gabs auch mal bei Tele-und Steckruten. Das Bessere hat sich durchgesetzt. Ich bin als Spinnfischer mit meinen Stradics etc. verwöhnt, weil ich z.B. meine 4000er FA schon 11 Jahre ohne Probleme fische. Da wackelt nix, ab und zu mal ne Reinigung und ein wenig Öl und das Röllchen läuft.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

Hehe... so Jung bin ich auch wieder nicht. Klar kenne ich diese Vorurteile noch 

An meinen Spinngerten hängen auch nur Frontbremsrollen.... Nur beim Matchangeln und Feedern setze ich auf Heckbremsrollen.....Shimanos mit Kampfbremse als Bsp ^^


----------



## lausi97 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedern - Technikfrage*

@Gohann,
schau dir mal die Zammataros an,ich fisch die 9600 am Rhein.Hat nen bisser lmehr als 1m Schnureinzug,da lösen sich die Körbe schnell vom Grund,und genug Power im Drill hat se auch.


----------

